# Limited Downloads



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

I am so frustrated by various companies that are often the sole source of an out of print recording yet limit the countries to which the files are available. For instance, I stupidly sold a CD by guitarist Eduardo Fernandez playing his transcriptions of Scarlatti and Rameau. Presto Classical has it in download format only, but it's not available to US residents. Grr. I don't know London/Decca's reasoning to limit certain releases, but I doubt that it makes sense!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Odd. See https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scarlatti-...82&sr=8-1&keywords=fernandez+rameau+scarlatti and they have some used copies as well. They will ship to the US because there doesn't seem to be the same copyright problems with actual CDs as with mp3s. No idea why either.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have found that "download not available in your country" notice to be very frustrating as well. Usually the recording that I want was available here,on CD or lp. In some cases, it still is and can only be purchased as part of a larger box


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Agreed, its totally annoying and must hinge on some obscure and useless copyright clause, which is why most prefer the Santa variety.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

Taggart said:


> Odd. See https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scarlatti-...82&sr=8-1&keywords=fernandez+rameau+scarlatti and they have some used copies as well. They will ship to the US because there doesn't seem to be the same copyright problems with actual CDs as with mp3s. No idea why either.


Thank you so much for that link--I bought a copy for £2.49! Amazon UK did not come up when I searched--just Spain and France, and they had only MP3s.


----------

